# Running steam games offline



## myquitehead (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey guys,

I've always wondered this but never cared all that much since I've got broadband BUT, is there a way to get into the games without first logging into your game account online, and selecting offline mode? I bought my copies through steam itself, not at a store. 

I would be pretty annoyed if they make you pay for a game and then not allow you to play it whenever you want.


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

Apparently, pressing the cancel button while Steam is loading will make it bring up the "Do you want to run in offline mode" dialog - another way of doing this is to block it using your firewall.

Don't know for sure though. I don't have time to play games anymore


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I think you have to connect to Steam first so it can apply any updates, then you should be able to play offline. But I've never tried it, I like to play HL2 deathmatch (online obviously)

http://steampowered.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/steampowered.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=213


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i bought it online too, and have played offline alot. if steam doesn't see a network connection to valve, it asks you if you want to start in offline, and as long as it doesn't know of any updates that it needs, it will run. i found also that if you have not played the game at least once in online mode, it will not run in offline mode, and i don't mean the whole game, just start it and run around then quit. might be some way of verifying that the game is uptodate for steam.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

ReeKorl said:


> Don't know for sure though. I don't have time to play games anymore


quit chatting and get back to work! reekorl->:4-whip:<-geekgirl


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

Yessum, suh! I'll get right to it, suh!

Right, who needs help?

oh, sh... uttahere


----------

